# Hot, as in saying someone's attractive



## Kairistion

Dzien dobry!  I was just wondering if there's a word in Polish that corresponds to the word 'hot' in English in the context of saying that
"Paweł Deląg is so incredibly hot," for example. _Hot_, in this case, being used to say that he's gorgeous, handsome, etc. Except it's more slang and modern. 
Dziękuję bardzo!!
Krysia


----------



## Thomas1

Dzień dobry Krysiu. 

I think you could use niezły/niezła (for a man/woman), in your example it will be: Niezły jest.
I have also heard my female friends refering to males who are hot as ciacho, niezłe ciacho.
There are probably more ways, we will see them soon, I am sure.


----------



## majlo

You could also use a once-popular word: _lasek_. It derives from the feminine _laska _(chick). However, it's not used too often these days. If one wants to refer to a man, I think it's best to follow Thomas1's suggestions.


----------



## El Torero

lasek may be misunderstood - however i also heard it used as well as 'niezła dupa' in reference to both genders although it seemingly refers to females exclusively.
ciacho is a good example
if you want something a little more classic or widespread, try: niezły, boski, cudowny etc.


----------



## Kairistion

Thank you all very, very much!


----------



## majlo

El Torero said:


> lasek may be misunderstood



Why just throwing statements? A justification would very much come in handy.  In what way could "lasek" be misunderstood?


----------



## Faycelina

majlo said:


> In what way could "lasek" be misunderstood?


Although _laska _used to be pretty popular referring to a girl, I've never heard anyone saying _lasek_ about a man... I wouldn't understand it this way. 
I'd use _*sexy, ciasteczko *_or _*ciacho*_. 
Eg. Paweł Deląg jest na prawdę sexy.
Paweł Deląg to niezłe ciasteczko/ciacho.


----------



## El Torero

Faycelina said:


> Although _laska _used to be pretty popular referring to a girl, I've never heard anyone saying _lasek_ about a man... I wouldn't understand it this way.
> I'd use _*sexy, ciasteczko *_or _*ciacho*_.
> Eg. Paweł Deląg jest naprawdę sexy.
> Paweł Deląg to niezłe ciasteczko/ciacho.


pozdro


----------



## Thomas1

Faycelina said:


> Although _laska _used to be pretty popular referring to a girl, I've never heard anyone saying _lasek_ about a man... I wouldn't understand it this way.
> [...]


Likewise, except for the fact that I know what it means because I've come across it some place on the Internet. It still strikes me as somewhat quirky. What way would you understand it, Faycelina?


----------



## majlo

I see no possibility of misinterpretation of the work _lasek_ in an appropriate context.  Though it does sound quirky to me as well. It might seem similar to _kumpel _vs _kumpela,_ only _kumpela _being more popular than _lasek_.

Anyway, I think you've hit the bull's-eye with _sexy_.


----------



## .Jordi.

I would also opt for _ciacho_.


----------



## .Jordi.

Also examples of usage of the word _lasek_ (taken from Google):
misia: ten twój kolega dumbbetch to nawet _niezły lasek_ z niego <lol>;
 Nie wiem co to za jeden ale _niezły lasek_ z niego... 
moja dziwczyna tegio slucha .i mowi ze ten typ co tam spiewa to _niezly lasek_.mowi ze chce go.jestem zadrosny.nie nawidze anastasis.pozdrawiam. Wiktoria
_Niezły lasek_ z tego Michaela DiMartino

oj jak milusio że wpadłeś;p bardzo słodziutko;p zapraszam częściej _niezły lasek_ z Ciebie heh xD 
podsłuchałem jak 2 "ligi" z mojej szkoły gadały o jakimś kolesiu który koło nich przechodził "_Niezły lasek_,ale szkoda,że bez kasy..."


----------



## Ben Jamin

El Torero said:


> pozdro


 
Dlaczego uważacie, że pytający chce się wyrazić w takim wulgarnym języku?
Angielskie Hot nie wymaga wcale takiego rejestru mowy. 
Hot może znaczyć: atrakcyjny, podniecający, rozkoszny, oszałamiaj’acy.


----------



## Faycelina

El Torero said:


> Eg. Paweł Deląg jest naprawdę sexy.


Thanks, I often make this mistake... Don't know why :/



Thomas1 said:


> What way would you understand it, Faycelina?


Hmm, probably the context would help in understanding _lasek _in a correct way but I meant I haven't heard it before so it would make me think what this person meant. That's it


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Dlaczego uważacie, że pytający chce się wyrazić w takim wulgarnym języku?
> Angielskie Hot nie wymaga wcale takiego rejestru mowy.
> Hot może znaczyć: atrakcyjny, podniecający, rozkoszny, oszałamiaj’acy.


Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego "ciacho" i "ciasteczko" nie odpowiadają rejestrem językowym angielskiemu słowu "hot".
Definicja:
*7. * _Slang_  Sexually excited or exciting.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/hot

W moim odczuciu są to trafne tłumaczenia, bo po pierwsze oddają dobrze znaczenie angielskiego słowa, a po drugie rejestr językowy jest bardzo podobny (jeśli nie ten sam). Czego chcieć więcej?

Osobiście mi się bardziej podoba "ciacho".


----------



## El Torero

maybe we are doubtful about "ciacho" because it's still pretty new in our language


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

In USA English, the phrase "she/he is a pretty good cookie" really has nothing to do with 'hot' or 'sexy.'  At least I'm assuming 'ciasteczko' is cookie.  It means to be a nice person, and some case it implies to be a nice person but one you wouldn't want to date that person.  As suggested above, does that mean in Polish 'ciasteczko' has a meaning that is more like 'hot' or 'sexy' or using another idiom, a "real turn on."  And would it only be used when speaking of or to a woman?


----------



## bg1

Amerykańska kobieta said:


> In USA English, the phrase ...



Tak zupełnie offtopicznie, podziwiam bogactwa Amerykańskiego angielskiego  Używa się całego spektrum temperatur do opisywania dobrych mężczyzn. I tak mamy cool = porządny, hot = atrakcyjny. Tak więc aby być fajnymi ludźmi, abyśmy tylko nie byli w temperaturze pokojowej ;-)


----------



## majlo

Amerykańska kobieta said:


> does that mean in Polish 'ciasteczko' has a meaning that is more like 'hot' or 'sexy' or using another idiom, a "real turn on."  And would it only be used when speaking of or to a woman?



You will hear "ciacho" (an augmentative form) more frequently. In fact, I don't know if I've ever heard this word used in its diminutive form in this context. But certainly it could be used like that, and it _would_ mean "hot", "sexy" or "a real turn on". 



Thomas1 said:


> Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego "ciacho" i "ciasteczko" nie odpowiadają rejestrem językowym angielskiemu słowu "hot".



Ależ jak najbardziej odpowiadają. Co więcej, wszystkie podane tu przykłady odpowiadają rejestrem językowym, włącznie z _sexy_. Jak przeczytałem komentarz BenJamina, w którym napisał, że to język wulgarny, to musiałem naprędce zeskanować wszystkie posty, czy aby ktoś naprawdę nie podał jakiegoś przykładu z wulgarnym słowem.


----------



## PawelBierut

Zastanawiam się czy nie można przetłumaczyć tego dosłownie jako _gorący_...


----------



## majlo

Myślę, że można, ale znaczenie będzie trochę inne.


----------



## El Torero

_gorący_ literally means _hot _but it has a strong sexual connotation in Polish e.g. _gorące laski_ ;]


----------

